# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλατφόρμες Άντλησης Πετρελαίου (Offshore Oil Platforms)

## Grotta

Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι απο την βόρειο Θάλασσα.
Σήμερα στο Κερατσίνι συνάντησα αυτή την πλατφόρμα, με τρία ρυμουλκά εμπρός( το ένα ήταν απο τα μεγαλύτερα που έχω δεί στον Πειραιά) και δυο πίσω.

----------


## helatros68

Σημερα εξω απο τον Πειραια..(23.11.2009)

csav jura 23.11.09.jpg

platform 23.11.09.jpg

----------


## Eng

Αυτη επισης δεν ειναι απο τη Β.Θαλασσα αλλα καπου στον Ατλαντικο πλησιαζοντας προς τον Μισσισσιπι.

DSC00591.JPG

----------


## armas

Να και κάτι δικό μα από τον Πρίνο...Η φώτο είναι από την άνοιξη του 09 και τις γεωτρήσεις στο πεδίο του Βόρειο Πρίνου...

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Τραβηγμένη μέσα από το UOS Challenger (AHTS) στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία όταν στις  30-03-2007 περνούσε απο τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. :Tears Of Joy: 

ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ 10.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το κατάλληλο θέμα για να μπει αυτό το πλοίο. Αν δεν είναι παρακαλώ τους mond να το μεταφέρουν. 
Πρόκειται για το Αμερικανικό OFFSHORE SUPPLY SHIP  "HOS RIDGEWIND"  που από τις 05-11-2014 είναι στα ναυπηγεία Περάματος για διάφορες εργασίες. Ο φακός μου το έπιασε σε μία περίεργη ....στάση στις 05/11 ενώ στις 12/11 ήταν σε κανονική. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει τι δουλειές κάνουν αυτά τα πλοία.

HOS RIDGEWIND 01 05-11-2014.jpg HOS RIDGEWIND 03 12-11-2014.jpg
Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο:

IMO: *9260706**Name: HOS RIDGEWIND**Μήκος 79,25 μέτρα και πλάτος 18,29 μέτρα**MMSI: 369528000**Type: OFFSHORE SUPPLY SHIP**Gross Tonnage: 2518**Summer DWT: 2084 t**Build: 2001**Flag: U.S.A.**Home port: MORGAN CITY LA*

----------


## Takerman

Παντελή, περιληπτικά είναι εφοδιαστικά πλατφορμών άντλησης πετρελαίου. Μεταφέρουν διάφορα στις πλατφόρμες από και προς την ακτή.

----------

